# Any easy carpet plants?



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Dwarf Hair Grass may be a good option. Spreads quickly. May be tough to get it to stay down in sand at first but once it gets going and spreads runners, it'll likely be easy to keep down.

Likely going to require better fertilization, though, to get true carpet performance.


----------



## Only One Haze (Nov 10, 2011)

Better water column ferts or just root caps? I have some RootMedic on the way and I just bought some Osmocote from you.

What about Lilaeopsis mauritiana?


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Glossostigma Elatinoides is doing well in my 12" cube. I have low-light with just a 3W Archaea 30cm LED fixture. I do have ADA Aqua Soil "New" Amazonia Multi-type, which I'm sure is helping.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Marsilea minuta is a pretty easy carpet plant too.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

thrak76 said:


> Marsilea minuta is a pretty easy carpet plant too.


MM is great as long as you can get some. Can be slow to get going though.


----------



## Only One Haze (Nov 10, 2011)

So I think it will be between the DHG, LM, and MM. These should all grow okay in my stated conditions? Also gotta consider the wife approval factor, so that may narrow it down real quick haha!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, they should all do pretty well for you. With DHG growing the fastest and creating the thickest "carpet."

Substrate fertilization would probably be fine for hair grass. I grow it in tanks that I dose EI and in tanks that only have Osmocote Plus in them. Can't really tell much of a difference.


----------



## Only One Haze (Nov 10, 2011)

Well...the wife likes the Marsilea Minuta the best, then the Lilaeopsis, so I guess I gotta track down some MM. Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Check with jacob.morgan78. He was just talking about shipping MM so maybe he has some to spare and he's close to you.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...sion/161120-shipping-cross-country-ca-va.html


----------



## Only One Haze (Nov 10, 2011)

Funny you should mention that. I just finished PM'ing him after seeing that thread. He also just signed up on our local Richmond Club forum too!


----------

